# Phrag Carol Kanzer



## Gilda (Aug 8, 2008)

A "witch" with a capital B to grow..she likes pure water and little to no fertilizer..but she's a cutie when she blooms ! 






Whole plant pic for Eric oke:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay schlimii hybrids!:clap: Carol Kanzer is a nice one - mine is in bud right now.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2008)

Phrag. Carol Kanzer = Phrag. schlimii x pearcei. 
BTW that's Huge! Hopefully you didn't damage the plant to get the whole plant photo. Thanx.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Phrag. Carol Kanzer = Phrag. schlimii x pearcei.
> .



Yeah ,Yeah, just wanted you to see there are phrags other than besseae hybrids !oke: I forgot you don't like pink twistys:rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooo that's pretty. I could love that. :clap: I think I need a schimlii hybrid.


----------



## Elena (Aug 8, 2008)

That's really cute. I need more Phrags...


----------



## swamprad (Aug 8, 2008)

That's very nice indeed!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2008)

How is it that I don't have one of these???


----------



## Gilda (Aug 8, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> How is it that I don't have one of these???



I don't know ,but I bet I know someone who might part with a divison


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2008)

Gilda said:


> I don't know ,but I bet I know someone who might part with a divison


Oooo -- I hope she contacts me...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 9, 2008)

Bravo! Fine flower and Great plant!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice delicate color!


Ramon


----------



## John M (Aug 9, 2008)

Dot: I'd think that you would have one of these. Zephyrus was selling them a couple years ago at quite reasonable prices. You dropped the ball there!


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice,can't wait till mine flowers.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 9, 2008)

Love that pastel pink! Your plant looks like its happy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2008)

John M said:


> Dot: I'd think that you would have one of these. Zephyrus was selling them a couple years ago at quite reasonable prices. You dropped the ball there!


Unless my Albopurpureum from Zephyrus is really Carol Kanzer, I don't have one. (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6476&highlight=Phrag) -- I don't think so, though.


----------



## John M (Aug 10, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Unless my Albopurpureum from Zephyrus is really Carol Kanzer, I don't have one. (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6476&highlight=Phrag) -- I don't think so, though.



Nope. IMHO, the Albopurpureums from Zephyrus are Calurum....and they are gorgeous! However, the plants are WAY bigger than Carol Kanzer. I hope that you find one. They are a nice, compact growing beauty!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Yeah ,Yeah, just wanted you to see there are phrags other than besseae hybrids !oke: I forgot you don't like pink twistys:rollhappy:


Twizzlers! Love 'em!! 
Doesn't it go, Phrags: besseae hybrids or greenish brown stuff. :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2008)

John M said:


> Nope. IMHO, the Albopurpureums from Zephyrus are Calurum....and they are gorgeous! However, the plants are WAY bigger than Carol Kanzer. I hope that you find one. They are a nice, compact growing beauty!:drool:


Could be. Calurum & Albopurpureum are older crosses. And my plant is indeed huge!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2008)

Gilda said:


> ..she likes pure water and little to no fertilizer..



Just wondering, did you find that out too late, hence the clipped leaves, or do the tips turn brown anyway?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 11, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Just wondering, did you find that out too late, hence the clipped leaves, or do the tips turn brown anyway?


Brown tips= not enough water. Has little to do with fertilizer IMO


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, by the way, beautiful CK!! Gilda


----------



## Gilda (Aug 11, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Just wondering, did you find that out too late, hence the clipped leaves, or do the tips turn brown anyway?



I found out too late, hence the clipped leaves. I have had her 3 years and she has always under "normal" care, like the my other phrags get, had a problem with her leaves and new growths. She had plenty of water,too, so I don't think that was the cause.

...when she got her "pure " routine of rain water and no fertilizer this spring/summer ,she has grown sooooo much better. New growths aren't brown tipped. She's just sensitive


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting findings.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 11, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Brown tips= not enough water. Has little to do with fertilizer IMO



I agree, unless your fertilizer is off the chart. As water evaporates (or is absorbed by the plant) the fertilizer concentrates in the moisture that is left, or leaches to the surface of the media you use. If kept moist, then the roots/leaves shouldn't burn.

Kyle


----------



## Gilda (Aug 11, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I agree, unless your fertilizer is off the chart. As water evaporates (or is absorbed by the plant) the fertilizer concentrates in the moisture that is left, or leaches to the surface of the media you use. If kept moist, then the roots/leaves shouldn't burn.
> 
> Kyle



My hubby fertilizes everytime he waters and the plant did not get flushed with plain water at all . He even had some phrag leaves to develope white streaks... we were informed this bleaching is the plant getting too much food and not being able to use it...sure enough, flushing and cutting back on fertilzer, the leaves turned green again...very weird and scary though !


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2008)

Uh Oh!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting. I always thought that too much fertilizer was the cause of brown tips, which, it seems, is sort of true. How about if you never fertilize, or very rarely - could you still get brown tips if the plant dries out?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2008)

Gilda said:


> My hubby fertilizes everytime he waters and the plant did not get flushed with plain water at all . He even had some phrag leaves to develope white streaks... we were informed this bleaching is the plant getting too much food and not being able to use it...sure enough, flushing and cutting back on fertilzer, the leaves turned green again...very weird and scary though !



That's very interesting. I'll have to do some more observing...


----------

